# looking for Q7 20's



## am1183 (Nov 26, 2006)

if someones selling theres email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: looking for Q7 20's (am1183)*

I may have a customer that is getting 22's and would probably sell the 20's. i will ask them today.
They are the factory non-S-Line 20" wheel. the split 5 spoke bi-color. brand new


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: looking for Q7 20's (ProjectA3)*

if am1183 doesn't want them, email me.


----------



## am1183 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: looking for Q7 20's (ProjectA3)*

let me know, email me at [email protected] thanks!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: looking for Q7 20's (am1183)*

am...when you get the 20's fromt eh Q7 can you post pics? Im thinking of buying them from oempl.s for my T-reg


----------

